# New Medicine Bottle Book finally available



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

Only took 6 months longer than I predicted[]

 My new 2012 *Antique American Medicine Bottles * Collectors Reference and Price Guide is now on sale.
 For those who have been long waiting, thanks for your patience.

 details on my web site...

 http://antiquemedicines.com/BottleBook2012.htm

 I will offer free shipping to any forum members.
 Just include your forum name when ordering.
 Checks and money orders are fine.
 If you want to use paypal and want the shipping discount dont use the button on my website.
 Just email me and I can send you an invoice.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine's Ordered. I want mine signed Matt. Order under my wife's name Chona. Thanks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

Note, I dont sign books unless people ask me to.
 Some people had mentioned they wanted them signed (not sure why?).
 So if you want them signed let me know when you order.
 Dont expect to be able to read my scrible signature either[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Mine's Ordered. I want mine signed Matt. Order under my wife's name Chona. Thanks


 
 OK will do.  you got #1


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope there will still be some left at Christmas..I know now what to tell my in-laws what I would love to have!!JAMIE


----------



## botlguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't wait for mine so I used PayPal, hope they don't charge you a fee but I sent extra anyway because that book is too inexpensive. 

 Thanks for your generosity Matt.


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 10, 2012)

My check is in the mail for 2 books. THANKS!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Can't wait for mine so I used PayPal, hope they don't charge you a fee but I sent extra anyway because that book is too inexpensive.


 
 Thanks Jim, I'll throw something extra in with your book[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

> My check is in the mail for 2 books.


 
 multiple orders makes my job too easy[]  thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Matt.. will you be bringing some of them to Schupp's Grove by any chance?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hey Matt.. will you be bringing some of them to Schupp's Grove by any chance?


 
 That is definately a goal.  I've never sold there before, anyone know the procedure for getting space there.

 It would be great to share a space with someone if possible.


----------



## DugZ (Jul 10, 2012)

I just ordered mine, can't wait! Thanks Matt. As long as we're on the subject, does anyone know what the "other" Best Price Guides are out there? ie; Liquor, Sodas, General? Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Jul 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here you go Matt...

 http://www.shuppsgrove.com/setupinfo.html

 Shupp's Grove Bottle Fest is a 3-day package. For reservations, please call Steve Guion at 717-371-1259


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DugZ
> 
> I just ordered mine, can't wait! Thanks Matt. As long as we're on the subject, does anyone know what the "other" Best Price Guides are out there? ie; Liquor, Sodas, General? Thanks!


 
 For jars, nothing beats RED BOOK


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2012)

Even if you don't set up Matt, you should bring some along.. I'd like to complete my transaction with you in person.. I might get a discount if I swallow a 3 foot long balloon in front of you.. no?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 10, 2012)

> I might get a discount if I swallow a 3 foot long balloon in front of you.. no?


 
 CPR maybe...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks so much Matt. Looking forward to it!

 Folks would like it signed I imagine because you're a credit to the hobby just as those who have done books before. It's quite an undertaking and alot of time and work goes into it. Thanks for doing this. Alot of the greats have passed on now and it's really nice to see others that step up and continue on for this great hobby we all love. []

 ~Tim


----------



## flasherr (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Matt glad its ready. How would you prefer to be paid? i can send check or have you send me a link for pay pal
 I cant wait to get this one


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 11, 2012)

I want one please sir.  Could you hold one for me Matt?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 11, 2012)

> Hey Matt glad its ready. How would you prefer to be paid? i can send check or have you send me a link for pay pal
> I cant wait to get this one


 
 its up to you really, either method works.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 11, 2012)

> Could you hold one for me Matt?


 
 I am holding one in my hand this very second...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 11, 2012)

I shipped out a big pile of medicine books this morning.
 Do me a favor and let me know when they arrive so I can gauge how long media rate shipping really takes (not that I dont trust the USPS [])  Also let me know how well those boxes survived the shipping process.
 I try to learn from feedback...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2012)

I just ordered it and I'm gonna remain anonymous and pay the shipping. [] It will at least pay for PP fees. Thanks, I can hardly wait.... but I know, I have to.
 Eric
 PS: If your carpel tunnel isn't too bad I wouldn't mind an autograph myself if you manage to guess which purchaser I am.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks Eric


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent an e-mail today.   I will pay through PayPal.  Do you need my PayPal address?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 13, 2012)

I sent you an invoice, thanks


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my book today. Arrived in great condition. Thanks again Matt. []


----------



## DugZ (Jul 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger





> For jars, nothing beats RED BOOK


 
 Thank you


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 13, 2012)

payment will be mailed tomorrow matt , thanks


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I sent you an invoice, thanks


 
 Got it and sent payment today...Thanks Matt!


----------



## DugZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine arrived today (7-16-12) in great shape, box survived the trip just fine. What an Awesome book! Helpfull, informative and great photos too, a "must have" resource item. Thanks again Matt.


> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I shipped out a big pile of medicine books this morning.
> Do me a favor and let me know when they arrive so I can gauge how long media rate shipping really takes (not that I dont trust the USPS [])  Also let me know how well those boxes survived the shipping process.
> I try to learn from feedback...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks , good to know the boxes are surviving post office handling.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 16, 2012)

Matt! Recieved the book in A-1 condition...It looks like A LOT of work went into it,...We will use it often, Thank you.


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 16, 2012)

Got mine today...all I could think of when my wife messaged me was steve martin in the jerk yelling "the new phone books are here, the new phone books are here!"  Matt it arrived in great shape....absolutely awesome looking book, you can really tell how much work went into putting it together


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine arrived today, what an invaluable reference! Thanks so much Matt for doing this, it's a fantastic book!

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a bunch to mail out tomorrow for people who sent checks.
 Thanks for all the support. Hopefully I'll sell some at the bottle show.
 Its definately a learning experience.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure you'll have plenty, but save me one anyway...I'm pulling for cash, with no job now, I am broke..
 And I'll be darned if I don't get one..
 _Preston


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2012)

I just checked the mail so I have no idea when it got here but it did.
 It's an awesome book and your way under selling it, especially with the free shipping.. 
 The pic's are fine and many aren't that necessary anyway but than again, I know what a rectangular bottle looks like.[] It all came out much better than the Wilson's and the Shimko etc. books I mentioned previously.
 Some of the drawings are fantastic. I wish I had that ability!
 Great book Matt. I may have to buy another but I'll wail 'til I'm reemployed.
 Thanks


----------



## ktbi (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine came in yesterday Matt. Survived the trip to the West Coast in premium condition.  I can't thank you enough for what you just did for the whole bottle collecting community. My hat is off to you.....Ron


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.
 I ordered enough so I could get the cost down to a reasonable level.
 I met my target cost.  I think the printer I found in NJ did a great job and they were excellent to work with.
 I highly recommend Lightning Press.

 Since this is the first edition I realize there will be a lot of errors (I already know a few) and price adjustments.
 Its doubtful I will do many updates like the Red Book of Fruit Jars (are they on version 10 now?)
 For one thing I cant make it any bigger.
 Maybe an addendum like DeGrafft's Sarsaparilla book has? In the interum I will try to post additions and changes on my website as I accumulate them.  
 If you think I am way off on some value let me know. I wont be offended. Local collectors usually have a lot more feel for values than someone like me comparing bottles from all over the country.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

> Mine came in yesterday Matt. Survived the trip to the West Coast in premium condition. I can't thank you enough for what you just did for the whole bottle collecting community. My hat is off to you.....Ron


 
 Thanks Ron, you were one of the people who really helped with photos.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2012)

RB 10 has been out for a few years now, in general it's about one every four years since Alice Creswick started it. I love the works but it does get redundant. Prices may change but are so speculative for a simple guide.
 Addendum's or supplements are great. Carlyn Ring put out an update about three years later than the first with Ray Sheldon trying to add prices. Clubs also made their own that I have one of. I'm still waiting for the paperback editions of the newest and greatest of the bitters books. 
 Bill Agee also did the "additional" thing with "Collecting The" & "Collecting All" cures. 
 I still need a look at the John DeGrafft books. I've never seen one but I guess he picked up where Shimko left off?
 Anyway, if you decide to go that way you'd be in the company of the greats and put me in the front of the line. 
 If not you may leave a legacy for others to carry on with.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm getting mine on Saturday, at the table next to the dumpsters..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

BTW I heard M6 has a huge yellow jacket nest right under it.. [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

> BTW I heard M6 has a huge yellow jacket nest right under it..


 
 no problem , I have stuck enough shovels into them over the years I think I am now immune.

 now these suckers I avoid...


----------



## Stardust (Jul 21, 2012)

Matt,
 Congrats on the great book! I put in an order for another member and was going to use pay pal, but I don't have an account right now.I was going to use my credit card. So, I'll re mail you with the details and put a check in the mail today instead. [] Thanks, for offering the shipping discount to members.That was very kind of you. Maybe Santa will get me one too! [] lol ~ Christmas in July ~Ho-Ho-Ho~[] stardust~   *


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 22, 2012)

Still waiting for mine...........


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally got one at Shupps from the author himself... And autographed too! Thanks Matt.


----------



## T D (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward to the book- just sent a paypal.  Thanks!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 22, 2012)

how many have you sold now?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 22, 2012)

> how many have you sold now?


 
 I think about 50 or so


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 22, 2012)

If any one has ordered one and hasnt got it after a resonable about of time let me know.
 The USPS is fairly reliable but loses an item every so often.
 The further you are from Maryland the longer it will take. Expect worst case 1-2 weeks for media rate but usually its faster.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 22, 2012)

did anyone notice the forum member ads in the back?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Sure did.. I like how they fit neatly on one page..


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. I have been having a great time perusing the pages.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks agian on a job so well done!
 i got mine a couple days ago.
 one question.
 the number that shows up before the description of the embossing, is that just a reference number for you? like the order that you compilied them in? like a spreadsheet line name? or is that referring to something i am not "privy" to yet.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 23, 2012)

Got mine today.....thanks!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 24, 2012)

great!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 24, 2012)

> one question.
> the number that shows up before the description of the embossing, is that just a reference number for you? like the order that you compilied them in? like a spreadsheet line name? or is that referring to something i am not "privy" to yet.


 
 That is a key field from my medicine database. It is a unique reference number for each listing. Its useful if you are trying to refer to a bottle that has many variants.

 One undocumented notation is listings that have * next to them. Those are items I tried to research but had not found any information.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 24, 2012)

[] mine showed up today and the box came thru undamaged along with the book[]  Its a real monumental work well worth the price, and has cures along with regular medicines, great book!!! am enjoying it immensley..Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 24, 2012)

[] And the ads for a.b.n. members in the back are too cool!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got mine today , great job once again matt , I love it.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 24, 2012)

I started a section on my website for additions and corrections.
 If you have any send them in.
 I update them offline and periodically upload so dont expect to see them immediately appear.
 Thanks.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/BottleBook2012/updates.htm


----------



## T D (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Matt!  Got mine today- I've skimmed through it- LOOKS GREAT!!


----------

